
When Fashion is Fungal - tdhttt
https://www.washingtonpost.com/climate-solutions/2020/08/31/fashion-musrhooms-mycelium-climate/
======
haspoken
[http://archive.is/fwSf8](http://archive.is/fwSf8)

